# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Tìm key của Winavi video convert

## bentremegumi

mình có phần mềm winavi video convert 10.1, mình muốn tìm key của chương trình này. bác nào có thì post cho mình nhé.
cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## seobravolaw

của bạn đây: google.com, chịu khó nghen lười vừa thui...

----------


## ghostdarkgs

mình có serial bản winavi video convert 10.0 và các bản dưới 10 .
download bản 10.0 http://www.mediafire.com/?kmg4iyz3jck
pass : thehaj


key cho bản 10 đây 
name : robson_binho serial: a2c62b7df7e9659f41b26ae16ae2dc9a2f204b7d4413c667




****************

bản 10.1 của bạn đây .serial bên trong : http://www.mediafire.com/?djfjdltblxm

----------

